# Looking for Co2 system. Anyone know if AI's DC Co2 Regulator is any good?



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Just looking for a complete Co2 system, A nice dual gauge with a Solenoid Valve.


Anyone know if their DC line is any good? I was thinking that or MA957 Milwaukee.


----------

